# Hatchet/small axe, or fubar



## Uzna (Dec 27, 2015)

Living on the edge of suburbs and rural farm land, when shtf, would you rather have a small axe, or a Stanley FUBAR? Feel like I would lean more toward the axe, for cutting wood for fires and shelter. I'd like to see what others have to say.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Different tools for different jobs. Both gives more options. Limited to one in SHTF or a bob I would go hatchet. However, I recommend you follow protocol and introduce yourself. Members here like that.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a Stanley Furbar great for demo jobs heavy as hell Id rather have an estwing axe or hatchet


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I vote for the ax.


----------



## Uzna (Dec 27, 2015)

Sorry about that Camel923. I have now introduced myself. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As an official ex boy scout..for most end of the world type chores I would much rather have a machete than a hatchet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Both! And more. Why limit your tools?

And Welcome!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Both! And more. Why limit your tools?
> 
> And Welcome!


As always, Slippy with the win.

Now, on the move and not stationary and thinking staying lite to stay quick, probably a good, solid, full tang, carbon steel knife in the 4 - 7 inch blade variety. This can do many of the same chores a small hand axe can, though not as well, but lighter.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a M48 Battle Axe it's perfect , easy to use , very sharp ,36" handle .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Full size 3 1/2 lb single bit axe


----------



## walkingeagle74 (Jan 1, 2016)

I opt for my GFB Forest axe. I can't legally carry a gun around in Canada. And trying to bug out with one is a sure fire way to have the army or police on you. (Super jealous of the second amendment) So it's multi role, paired with my Kabar I'm set for most civilian encounters. Till I can get to my BOL and my guns.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Obviously both would be best case scenario but if I could only choose one I'd go with a good Kukri.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Machete


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Large Bowie


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Obviously both would be best case scenario but if I could only choose one I'd go with a good Kukri.


Nuff said.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Obviously both would be best case scenario but if I could only choose one I'd go with a good Kukri.


A good Kurki and a nice EDC knife can take you a long ways in the woods.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 14990


I wasn't sure what a Stanley Fubar was, I had to look it up. If there is one of these things with a hatchet face, I couldn't find it. 
I would opt for a camp/full sized axe, because when you chop wood, the bigger axes shine. It is only when you are packing that the small ones look good. 
They are deceptive, and in this case, bigger is better. I used a Woodsman Pal to chop wood once, and I thought that my hand was going to close up on me.
It beat the Be-Jesus out of my hand.

(PS, I posted this shot for the lost souls like me, who don't know.)


----------

